# What type of spouse would you prefer?



## Wiredtired (Apr 16, 2015)

Just curious as to your preferences. What type of spouse do you prefer?

Spouse A: This person is very good looking and has a smoking hot body with a great complexion. Hot enough to make you fantasize about it all day. He/she is smart, independent, very organized, and a devoted parent and spouse. He/She is very honest and trustworthy. He/She likes to go on family outings to the park, movies, etc. However, intimacy is lacking on every level. He/She sees sex/intimacy as a duty. This person does not flirt with you and never thinks about or initiates sex unless he/she is drunk. However, when it's time to go to the bedroom, nothing is off-limits. This person is intimate with you (when drunk) once every two or three months. 
Hugging during the week is ok, but too much of it and he/she tells you to back off. Any kissing for longer than a second or two and he/she gets annoyed.

Spouse B: This person has an average complexion. Somewhat attractive but not strikingly beautiful/handsome. Friends would describe him/her as "ok." She/He is still organized, intelligent, and a great parent. This person is about 10 to 15 pounds overweight, yet doesn't exercise all that much and really doesn't care to. However, she/he is very intimate. She/He enjoys intimacy and will flirt with you daily (i.e. suggestive text messages, wants to hold your hand, playful talk, etc.) She/He wants to be intimate with you at least once per week. 

****This poll isn't meant to suggest there are only two types of people in the world. There are A and B spouses as well as a mix of both, but this poll reflects my current situation.....My spouse is the A spouse, and I'm getting tired of having this type of relationship. I've been considering a sep. or D, but I wanted to ensure I wasn't being unrealistic in my views or needs. I have several friends who are the B type and want to pursue a relationship. I just want your opinion and choice if faced with this scenario.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry, can't play. The mix of characteristics that we all possess is so varied and in so different proportions that I don't want to play a hypothetical game in which there are only two types of men in this world. 

The smartest relationship exercise IMO is to decide what your deal breakers are and work from there with what's left.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I would say, blend a and b.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If these were the only choices on a deserted island... I would grab *Spouse B*.. but once a week sex is not near enough...we'd be fighting over that !.. 

*Spouse A* is only a tortured Temptation.. which would lead to a mountain of resentment and all her / or his Hotness would turn to ugliness in due time..


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had A and it only confirmed the saying "no matter how hot she is there is someone who's tired of her sh*t..." I'm sure there are ladies on the board who would say the same about men they've been with. So given the choices, I'd take B for sure. I'm with SA though.... lets change the "once a week" thing to "can't get enough...."


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe Spouse A isn't intimate because Spouse B isn't as attractive to them, due to being a bit overweight and not caring about exercise.

With that said, I'd choose Spouse B, but I think it's really odd that complexion was mentioned first when Spouse A's complexion wasn't mentioned at all.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I couldn't deal with either


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I take C, smoking hot 53 year old who challenges me intellectually, is a great mom and is 'hot' for me like I am for her. Oh wait, I think I know this woman.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ikaika said:


> I take C, smoking hot 53 year old who challenges me intellectually, is a great mom and is 'hot' for me like I am for her. Oh wait, I think I know this woman.


If she has a twin can I get her number?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Wiredtired said:


> Just curious as to your preferences. What type of spouse do you prefer?
> 
> Spouse A: This person is very good looking and has a smoking hot body with a great complexion. Hot enough to make you fantasize about it all day. He/She seems to have it all....he/she is smart, independent, very organized, and a devoted parent and spouse. However, intimacy is lacking on every level. He/She sees sex/intimacy as a duty. This person does not flirt with you and never thinks about or initiates sex unless he/she is drunk. Even then, this person is intimate with you once every two or three months. Hugging is ok, but too much of it and he/she tells you to back off. Any kissing for longer than a second or two and he/she gets annoyed.
> 
> ...



Perhaps it might be wise to get divorced from A before you start shopping for B amongst your friends? :slap:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> I take C, smoking hot 53 year old who challenges me intellectually, is a great mom and is 'hot' for me like I am for her. Oh wait, I think I know this woman.


I like this, my husband would have written this about me, err, a couple of years. He'd have to update the age today, you know.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening 
if I read that right, the tradeoff is beauty vs intimacy. I'll take intimacy any day (or actually every day if given the choice).


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

OP, you're missing at least 24 other options....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A I would be pretty mad most of the time. B I would never get anything done because we'd be having sex all day every day.


----------



## Wiredtired (Apr 16, 2015)

Runs Like Dog....Love your location - lol.


----------



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

"You can do better"

So my husband is a hard worker and loyal and we have amazing sex when we have it. But he isn't very affectionate (Kissing hugging, flowers that stuff) not good at comforting and he doesn't make a lot of money. When we where dating I was told I could do better, so I ended up breaking up with him to look for better.

I found Guy 1. He had a farm (always wanted to live on a farm), money, he was "affectionate", in tuned with my needs, but he did want a commitment. I could do better.

Than came Guy 2. He was affectionate, comforting, and loyal. But he was lazy and with that being said, he was broke or couldn't be trusted to hold a job. I could do better.

So finally came Guy 3. The guy went to Stanford, has a good job, loyal, wooed me, and basically seemed to have everything (except sex), but I couldn't get my heart into it. I couldn't get any better, because I had it at first.


----------



## code187 (Jul 15, 2015)

Given that set of options? Type A, hands down. My husband has those characteristics, except he wants sex constantly. It's never ending. I would love at least a little less sex or less demand for it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I want a lover, a mate. I don't need another boss and lord knows no more employees.


----------

